# sublimation pressing headaches



## roj49 (Mar 12, 2007)

What am I doing wrong? I'm sublimating fr & back logos on softlink tees and Im having good luck w/ color,Etc. Im putting a big logo on the back and a little over - the - pocket type on the front.Im using a teflon sheet over the transfer paper and it works OK on the big sheet on the back. But when I go to remove the teflon/ paper on the little front logo, it moves before i can get it off in one motion like I m supposed to, and leaves a slight "ghost" image that ruins the whole tee! I've tried heat taping it down : no ghost ,but the heat tape leaves a residue that ruins it too. I can leave it on the platen till it cools, but there goes my production. A nybody out there had this problem? I'm a nube so it might be something easy that I cant see. thanx Roj49


----------



## KEB (Jun 29, 2006)

Try using a different thermal heat tape, like the one from Stahls. The tape shouldn't leave any residue.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Use ProSpray from Conde. Sublimation

Alex


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If the tape is old it will leave residue. I would contact supplier and let them know of your problem. Good luck. ... JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to use tape, but now use the ProSpray mentioned. It eliminates ghosting. Very messy though. When you spray it, the little tacky particles get into the air and settle on everything in the vicinity. So don't spray it near sensitive equipment like printers.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I did the same thing and was told about pro spray I didn't like it at first now I love the stuff.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

From your local screenprinter supply store get a can or 2 of "spray tack", the misting spray not the web spray.
Lightly spray the transfer side before applying to your soft goods.
I made a spray box from a large cardboard box. I can put 2-3 12"+ wide transfers or 10-15 smaller transfers in the box.

M


----------



## roj49 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas,everyone. My "green" tape definitely sucks and the spray sounds like the ticket. ( My wife, who does machine embroidery, just read this and says she uses sticky spray all the time) T- shirt Forums is a great resource! Roger


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Let us know if you find any other sprays that work with sublimation. The Pro Spray is very expensive. I assumed it was specially formulated to hold up under the high temps and allows the ink to freely sublimate through it.


----------



## herc49 (Oct 8, 2006)

I had the same problem, I just opened the press much slower to correct the problem. No peoblems after that.


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Open press much slower, use another paper to flip the transfer off. Just opening the press slower worked for me.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Opening the press slowly can resolve some ghosting, but you will also see ghosting when a shirt expands under pressure. When the pressure is released, the shirt returns to it's original size and shifts under the paper. The Spray will also eliminate this type of ghosting, but opening the press slowly will not.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

rusty said:


> Let us know if you find any other sprays that work with sublimation. The Pro Spray is very expensive. I assumed it was specially formulated to hold up under the high temps and allows the ink to freely sublimate through it.


 
I just got off the phone from JP since they do not carry the prospray like conde and they told me to contact a fabric store and inquire about a low tack repositionable spray? anyone else ever done this? Thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The spray won't help for ghosting when the press is opened. By that time, all the adhesive has been activated and is gone. Its primary benefit is to keep the transfer in place for when you close the press.

In my experience, most ghosting on fabric is caused by things like shrinkage, which the spray itself won't prevent. I've had to pre-heat/pre-shrink 100% polyester totes for 30 seconds to prevent ghosting/blurring problems. Ghosting can also occur when trying to reuse the protective paper under the transfer. The blowout ink gets on the next garment.

While I've tried a variety of temporary tack sprays, I've ended up not using any of them. Even the expensive Conde stuff can "spit," despite using it as directed (i.e. shaking thoroughly, etc.), and when that happens the transfer is ruined, and has to be reprinted. In all, I bought three cans of the Conde spray. One can was okay. Another was bad from the start, and the third started "spitting" gunk after the first third was used up.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Fast Tack 383 | Sprayway Inc. | Pioneers in Aerosols since 1947


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Forget the spray. Print on larger paper and snap it out of the press the second you open the press. No ghost. You need to keep the papers edge out of the press or you will press a line in the poly that will not wash out. Have your finger and thumb on the transfer before you open the press and snap it out the second you open the press. Now I have said it twice. Hope this helps.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

problem I am having is not ghosting but printing a second side and not being able to use tape because of the tape marks, the prospray seems to work pretty good but ran out and Johnson Plastics said to get a low tack spray from fabric store that worked horribly


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I used the Pro spray from Conde and it worked great, ran out in the middle of a job and picked up a can of 3m re positional spray you can grab from Walmart or anywhere that has a craft section. its under 5 bucks, keep the nozzle clear as it tends to gum up.


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

I use the Elmers craft bond spray adhesive with no problems at all for clothing only. For mugs and other things I use the heat tape.


----------

